# Lead acid vs AGM, what do you recommend? Why?



## Shoreline (Nov 21, 2009)

Which is the better battery for a plow truck? Why?


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

AGM is very good, excellent resistance to shock damage. Tough to justify the expense IMO.

More important is to get a battery with high reserve capacity. Deep cycle would be the best.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

if it's your main starting battery and not just an aux battery skip the deep cycle- it is not designed to be used as a starting battery in auto applications and the alt, when sized correctly, will provide more than enough current to keep things going with the correct battery. 

Deep cycles are meant to be discharged a significant portion before being recharged- starting batteries are meant to only be discharged less than 20%- further will damage them. go for the biggest starting battery you can put in- group 36 for example instead of group 34. And get the longest reserve capacity over the highest CCA rating. AGM are expensive, and if you take care of the electrical system a standard sealed lead acid is more than enough.


----------



## hosenfeffer (Nov 23, 2008)

Agree with previous posts with one caveat. If battery is subjected to some serious vibration or shock on a continual basis. IE lots of off road or bad road use. Use AGM batteries in some severe condition off the coast of New England and it does make a difference. For 90 percent of the people out therejust stay with a good quality battery. Ask who makes the battery for them and weight is one factor to compare volume/thickness of cels.


----------



## mrplow5885 (Jan 30, 2009)

i have 2 optima red tops in my truck. i got them due to the higher cca's at 0 deg f instead of being rated at 32 deg f. and the fact that they will take a beating. the cost is hard to justify, but if u look around for places like Advance Auto Parts (im in IL) they usually have some big savings coupons if u order online, and u can pick it up instore.


----------



## the_experience (Feb 28, 2007)

The difference between 32 degrees and 0 degrees is the difference between cranking amps and cold cranking amps. There is no reason to look at any rating other than the 0 degree cold cranking amp rating. I am yet to see an AGM that provides more cold cranking amps than a premium standard lead acid battery of the same group size. The various six-pack designs also suffer from lower reserve capacity. The reality is that it's the amount of lead of the battery that matters. The surface area determines the CCA's and the mass of lead determines the reserve capacity. When you have a battery that's 6 round cylinders in the space that is otherwise occupied by a big rectangle you give up a lot of room for lead.


----------

